# deer meat for shark bait



## dlabombard (Mar 22, 2015)

So I have some meat off a deer rhat isn't any good due to a pritty bad run in with a car. But I don't want it to go to waste so was wondering if it would make for some good shark bait?


----------



## letmefish (May 23, 2015)

I would imagine it should work pretty well. At the very least you can chum a bit with it I suppose.

Just don't chum when the beaches are open that there are lots of people swimming.

Some moron did that at Bogue inlet Pier. There were many sharks sighted and a couple were reported to be in the 6 to 8 foot range. The guy was asked to stop cause the beach was filled with people playing in the surf. The folks at the pier even put a sign that said, "Don't feed the fish". Then the cops came. Guess some folks can't read.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

I would avoid going to the beach with meat as bait. That is not going to work out when anybody walks by, especially this summer.
Don't give them any ammunition for shutting down the beach.
Maybe grind it up and use it for dog food? I used to do that for bloodshot or any leftover meat.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Yea, pods got it right. best - glenn


----------

